#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Verjaardag feest & nieuwe dj gear & versterker case

## DJ-Wesley

15 Dec 2007 was er groot feest op de verjaardag van Saskia.

En ons nieuwe project eindelijk afgerond. Een nieuwe dj tafel.
Nog een paar aanpassingen en dan is die helen maal klaar voor gebruik 
we hebben de tafel net afgekregen voor Saskia feest, er moet nog, handvatten, nog 2x 19"ins moet er nog in gemaakt woorden voor licht controller's mixer cd speler enz. Hier de link hoe die in elkaar woord  gezet. 

Link: Nieuwe case versterker's 
       Nieuwe case dj gear. (Met 3x 19"ins hat eest een topic gemaakt)

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

15 Dec 2007

Saskia's feest foto's 

Link: Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

90/100 man 


Geluid:

2x dap rw 15 top
2x dap rw 18 sub
2x VX700 

DJGear:

gemini  Dubbel CD speler
Hp2000 PRO
Mixer beat 6 mk2
DMX controller met joystick

Licht:
8x   PAR 56 short 
2x   dimbar
1X  dynamo scanner
2x  twister scanner
1x strobo

Ik hoor het wel, 


Vriendelijke groet, 

Wesley

----------


## lightzone

lijkt dit nu maar zo of buigt jullie truss wel heel erg door ?

----------


## DJ_matthias

even over je amprack:
in de bouwfoto's zie ik er onderaan nog een scanmaster inzitten...
waarom wil je die 
1) bij in je amprack
2) en dan nog helemaal onderaan steken?

zet je versterkers toch helemaal vanonderen... dan rusten ze mooi op de bodem van de kist?!
voor de rest: beetje rommelige case voor al je spul in kwijt te kunnen... ik had mooi 2 kistjes gemaakt... 1 voor geluid en 1 voor licht

greetzz

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> voor de rest: beetje rommelige case voor al je spul in kwijt te kunnen... greetzz




hey, 

ik weet het de dj case is beetje rommilig maar dat kom om dat die  net af was. (buiten kant) en de binne kant hadden we net 1x 19"ins af. dus maar das nu al lang af. er kommen nog snel koppilingen en nog overal afdekplaartjes en Led verlichting. 

en ik doe mijn versterkers onder aan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renebiemans

Wat is btw dat vage houten kastje in je versterker rack? Is dat alleen een kastje van 1* tulp naar 2* xlr ofzo of lijkt dat zo? Zo ja kun je dat niet beter even in een verloopje solderen is misschien wat handiger.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Wat is btw dat vage houten kastje in je versterker rack? Is dat alleen een kastje van 1* tulp naar 2* xlr ofzo of lijkt dat zo?




dat vage houten kastje is 

er kom tulp tulp van je master1 en gaat naar de versterker's (word  XLR)
en gaat naar de versterker's naar dat kastje en kasje is een sort verdeler voor versterker's zo kan ik meerdere versterker's op master 1 zetten 

Niet goed?  

Volgens mijn hebben de meesten het zo? of is dat niet zo ik hoor het wel 

Groetjes wesley

----------


## renebiemans

Kun je denk ik mooier doen door een verloopje te solderen. Of zelf te kopen dan zou je met een tulp naar xlr en dan een xlr verdubbelaar al klaar zijn. Ziet er na mijn mening iets beter uit.

----------


## StijnS

> Kun je denk ik mooier doen door een verloopje te solderen. Of zelf te kopen dan zou je met een tulp naar xlr en dan een xlr verdubbelaar al klaar zijn. Ziet er na mijn mening iets beter uit.



Nee, als je 2 versterkers hebt en gescheiden toppen en basskasten, kun je beter eens kijken voor een crossover. Dan ben je tenminste helemaal net bezig.

Maar ontopic: niet slecht hoor... Heb je geen duidelijke foto's van nu de kist volledig af is?

En misschien op termijn de witte kabels vervangen door zwarte?

----------


## jeroenw

Nette cases!

jammer van de glijmoeren, ik kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat die dingen een ramp zijn als je er 1 apparaat tussenuit gehaald hebt en probeerd terug te zetten. En zoals al meer gepost, doe iets aan je kabels. Tig meter kabel is ook wel veel in een case...
Maar voor de rest, netjes!

----------


## SPS

Wat een rommeltje!
En weer maar eens een keer... Je speakers staan te laag!

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> wat een rommeltje!
> En weer maar eens een keer... Je speakers staan te laag!



ik weet dat het een rommeltje was maar ja niet genoeg aandacht aan gegeven "beetje jammer" 

speakers staan zo eigelijk goed eigelijk moesten ze iets hoger idd maar dan kwammen de licht efc er niet over heen dus.   maar ik weet het is een rommeltje de versterker case stond eigelijk van de podia af maar hij ging er weer op voor me cd's  maar met de kabel's kom het helen maal goed de case is nu helen maal af zo beetje en de snelkoplingen (zo noem ik het maar) kom er ook nog in MET idd nieuwe kabel's  Groetjes wesley

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Netjes in ieder geval dat jullie, jullie eigen cases bouwen. ziet er netjes uit. ik kan het iig niet! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maja ik leer dan ook voor een hele andere tak van sport... toch ben ik wel van mening gezien de tijd die je er in stopt het makkelijker is om je cases te kopen. ik heb een hele goede casebouwer in de buurt die hufterproof cases bouwt voor een zeer faire prijs.. maar dat even off topic

tja, ik zeg: probeer van dat dap af te komen! ik vind het geen zak aan... maar daar zijn de meningen schijnbaar heftig over verdeelt... Actief is de toekomst!! handelbaarheid en rendement zijn daarbij, naast het allerbelangrijkste: de klank, belangrijk.

ga verder zo door en alvast fijne feestdagen!! :Big Grin: 

ps: probeer wel alles netjes weg te werken.. ik weet dat je er vaak geen tijd voor hebt maar het is toch belangrijk in de beleving van de klant...

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Netjes in ieder geval dat jullie, jullie eigen cases bouwen. ziet er netjes uit. ik kan het iig niet! maja ik leer dan ook voor een hele andere tak van sport... toch ben ik wel van mening gezien de tijd die je er in stopt het makkelijker is om je cases te kopen
> 
> ga verder zo door en alvast fijne feestdagen!!



Hey. 

Ja idd. het kost veel tijd en engerie maar er komt toch wel iets mooi uit. 

Het was de eeste case die we hebben gemaakt. We weten nu gewoon zelf dat je die spullen (handvaten, vlindersluiting, 19" profiel, hoekprofiel enz.)  gewoon op een case website kunt bestellen. Wij hebben dat via BE gedaan en laten thuis brengen. Wij hebben voor 140 euro dat besteld, voor 50 euro hout gehaald en voor minimaal 50 euro popnagels gehaald.   

We kwamen tijd tekort en hebben inmiddels meer dan 300 popnagels er in gejast  :Big Grin: 

Maar ja, het is wel gemakkelijker om case te kopen, hebben wij ook gedaan met de versterker case. 
We willen nu ook wielen onder de sub's maken of hier een hele case voor maken, moeten we even kijken. 


in iedergeval      :Cool:     fijne feestdagen!!

----------


## DJ nn

Zelf je case maken kost zeker veel tijd en energie, maar je maakt ze volledig volgend je eigen wensen. (kan een kistenbouwer idd ook)
Maar als je tijd hebt in de vakantie is het een leuke bezigheid !!! Als je het graag doet, gewoon lekker doordoen  :Big Grin: 

Verder, netjes afgerokt, dus jammer van je kabels die zo rommelig hangen, maar de gasten zien het niet.
Er was blijkbaar wel sfeer, dus het belangrijkste doel zit ook goed.
Zou zeggen: doe zo voort, je bent vindingrijk (je verloop-doos) en je wil er echt tijd instoppen (kistje), je komt er wel !

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Hey,
ziet er allemaal al netjes uit. Ik raad wel aan je licht-geluid te scheiden zoals al eerder gezegt werd. Ook dat verloop kastje zou ik vervangen voor een crossover. Een crossover is geen rib uit je lijf om te kopen. Ik heb ook nog even op de site gekeken. Jullie gaan inderdaad snel vooruit. Alleen zou ik wel aanraden toch meer voor kwaliteits spul te gaan in de toekomst. Zelf ben ik niet echt een fan van Dap enz.

mvg Chiel

----------


## DJ-Wesley

Zijn er nog meer dingen die ik beter kan doen of dat ik daar meer aandacht aan moet schenken ? 

- Kabel's beter afwerken ( kom goed alles komt nieuwe )
- crossover kopen   ( er kom een line driver )
- Je speakers staan te laag   ( ja dat was wel ff jammer maar kom door de lichte)

- witte kabels ( ja idd in de truss gebruiken we altijd zwarte kabels en verdel bakje's  maar we hadden het ook voor ons gebruikt niemand zag het allen als je naast ons kwam staan zeg maar dan zag je het maar van af de dans vloer zak je het niet  :Big Grin: )

- dap af te komen! ( ik ben eigelijk heel erg te vreden wat voor muziek er uit onze setje kom eigelijk moet je is een keer voor de grap zelf gaan luisten naar dat setje  ik ben er erg te vreden over  "Dap" vind ik zelf Goed. in iedergeval de set  van   Dap rw 15 (Top) en Dap rw 18 (Sub)
van derest heb ik niet veel andere dap speaker's gehoord maar ik ben best te vreden,   OK Van voor andere Speaker merk moet ik dan hebben ?    behringer, JBL, JB Systems ?



Groetjes wesley

----------


## vasco

Afwerken van bekabeling hoor en zie ik wel vaker dat men daar weinig tot geen tijd voor heeft/neemt. Wanneer je al bij het opbouwen begint met de kabels netjes te leggen i.p.v. gooi maar neer komt zo wel bij het uitrollen dan heb je de helft al gewonnen. Kabels ook aanschaffen in de juiste lengte dan hoef je niet scheef en strak te trekken.

Wanneer je alles al gelijk netjes neerlegt dan hoeft er alleen nog afgeplakt te worden of een mat overheen bij grote afstanden met veel kabel. Een podium kan ook in je voordeel werken om kabels achter/onder weg te werken natuurlijk.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

Van dit feest heb ik ook nog een paar filmjes gemaakt en die heb ik in 1 gezeg 

bekijk de movie en ordeel.  

Link: Drive-in show DJ Red Dog

----------


## 4uss

Leuk filmpje!
Maar wat ik me bij t afbouwdeel ineens afvroeg: wat zijn dat voor statieven waar je truss op staat? Ik weet wel dat het niet héél zwaar is wat er op staat, maar deze statieven lijken me niet heel veel te kunnen hebben...
En let op je rug bij het tillen van die speakers ;-)

----------


## Whitefarmer

Wesley,


als het filmpje als PROMOTIE-film is bedoeld, zorg dan dat er geen spelfouten instaan.

Hier op het forum vind ik het zeer lastig om jouw postings te lezen (laat ik het een hoog "MOGGEL" gehalte noemen), maar spelfouten in een promo-filmpje zijn NOT DONE!

het gaat om de tekst net voor het "afbouwen".

Verder ben je wel goed bezig, jij komt er wel.

groet John

----------


## lightzone

als het voor promotie dient vind ik het ook niet echt geweldig nee.

-zowiezo vind ik de muziek echt.... tsja  :Frown: 
-dat afbouw stukje zou ik nog een keer versnellen, de mensen op het forum vinden dit miss nog interessant , maar de klant echt niet.
-spelling

----------


## DJ-Wesley

50 jaar feesje 


Graag julie mening van dit setje 

Link:   Vliegtarieven.nl Fotoalbum

Licht: 

2x dimbar
2x scan
1x dynamo
2x licht efc
1x rookdoos
1x strobo
4x punt spot 36

Geluid: 

2x dap rw 15
2x dap rw 18
2x vx700
1x dubble cd speeler
1x leptop

Truss

2x 3M
1x 4M

vriendelijke groet,

wesley

(sorry voor ''Nieuwe Onderwerp'')

----------


## nielsb

Is alles niet een beetje laag?
Daarmee bedoel ik je truss en je dj meubel?

----------


## jaksev

Die Jb Systems versterkers, mensen kunnen zeiken wat ze willen dat het goedkope troep is. Ik heb er thuis ook al een paar jaar 1 staan, voor de kleine showtjes, de grote shows gebruik ik HK en EV. Maar de Vx 400 van mij, heeft een stort bij overleefd, er is een paar keer mee gegooid, en hij doet het nog perfect. Ik vind ze helemaal niet slecht klinken met een tsx 12 er op. Klinke zeer goed voor die prijs

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik vind het dj meubel idd een beetje laag,, en waarom hang je die strobe aan het dj meubel want als er wat mensen voor staan dan heb je niets meer over van het effect.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> Ik vind het dj meubel idd een beetje laag,, en waarom hang je die strobe aan het dj meubel want als er wat mensen voor staan dan heb je niets meer over van het effect.




dj meubel:
De dj meubel vind ik persoonlijk best goeden hoogte... hij staat nu op schare
we gaan idd iets hogere kopen.

Strobo:
de strobo hebben we niet espres in het midden gedaan eigelijk ook weer wel want als je kijk achter ons hing in het de dynamo en vin ik persoonlijk niet mooi als ik bv de strobo op een statief doet links bv.

de strobo gaf wel veel effect nu richte hij niet in het gezicht maar je ziet het wel... 

Wesley

----------


## DJ-Wesley

*18 januari*

Feesje bij de 'noviteit'

en dit keer een groep 8 feest... klein setje 

Link:

http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~vrossem/frans/drive-in/fotoalbums/noviteit%2018%20januari/noviteit18januari/

is er nog wat niet helen maal knor zit Vertel:

----------


## PeterZwart

ziet er opzich wel oke uit vindt ik!

alleen wat me wel opviel is dat de CD-tjes gebrand zijn..

maar dan beland je weer in de discussie van of het serieus genoeg is
om orginelen aan te schaffen of niet..


volgens mij hebben jullie dit x beter om de afwerking gedacht aan de achterkant van't DJ meubel ofniet?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> volgens mij hebben jullie dit x beter om de afwerking gedacht aan de achterkant van't DJ meubel ofniet?!




jip,   1: eigelijk doen (moet) we het altijd 'zo' 
maar ja dan kom je weer in een situatie dat je tijd te kort heb.


2: is dat de nieuwe tafel ook veel beter is je zak op de foto bij: 
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!
dat de tafel idd nog niet klaar was 
en nu lopen allen maar power, xlr, dmx, uit de tafel... is veel beter  :Wink: 

er kommen nog snel koplingen in de tafel ook in de versterker case, 
en nog afdek plaartjes hier en daar.

----------


## DJ-Wesley

2 febuarie 2008

was de optocht door [FONT=Comic Sans MS]Munsterdonck (zo heet Monster in carnavalstijd)

en wij stonden er ook op wij moesten voor 2 [/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS]diverse praalwagens muziek zorgen.

hier een link met de foto's
[/FONT]
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

Video:
YouTube - Carnaval 2008 in Monster/Poeldijk

En wat doe je als we met ze 3'e op de kar sta ja dan ga je feesje bouwe op de rontonde

YouTube - Carnaval 2008 in Monster/Poeldijk

----------


## PeterZwart

@ DJ-Wesley

zie ik t goed dat je versterkers los in de aanhanger lagen?

misschien een xtje in een rackje doen? 
dan gaan ze wss. net wat langer mee.. en staat ook wel netjes..

is mijn mening tenminste  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-Wesley

> @ DJ-Wesley
> 
> zie ik t goed dat je versterkers los in de aanhanger lagen?
> 
> misschien een xtje in een rackje doen? 
> dan gaan ze wss. net wat langer mee.. en staat ook wel netjes..
> 
> is mijn mening tenminste




ja idd... hij zat er los in de aanhanger... dat komt om dat we de versterkcase gebruikt hebben als djgear zeg maar... mee normaal hebben wij nog een andere case waar onze geluid (Mixer cd speeler, leptop, enz.) maar dat paste niet op de kar na jammer dan  :Wink: 


engiste nadeel bij thuis komst   alle spullen zaten onder het confetti  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Waarom staat die ene flightcase eigenlijk op z'n kop op de wagen?

Ik mag hopen dat je iedereen op die wagen wel voorzien hebt van gehoorbeschermers?!  :Embarrassment: 

Het trekt mij niet zo dat carnaval gebeuren... Maarja, ik woon dan ook in het noorden hè...  :Wink: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ-Wesley

de case staat op z'n kop idd dat hebben we eigelijk espres gedaan want ik denk als je hem op ze wielen zet dat die dan onstabiel staat... dus vandaar. het is niet echt mooi om te zien.. maar enige oplossing.

en ja het geluid was super buiten  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> de case staat op z'n kop idd dat hebben we eigelijk espres gedaan want ik denk als je hem op ze wielen zet dat die dan onstabiel staat... dus vandaar. het is niet echt mooi om te zien.. maar enige oplossing.
> 
> en ja het geluid was super buiten



Zou ik wel een beetje mee oppassen... Geen idee wat je erin hebt, hoop geen versterkers (zeker niet om te tillen, die handvatten kun je dan niet fatsoenlijk gebruiken). Scheelt dat het buiten is, maar warme lucht stijgt op. Als je alles op z'n kop gaat zetten dan draai je dat om, daar is het niet voor bedoelt. Maar goed buiten zal dat wel niet zo'n vaart lopen denk ik.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ-Wesley

Hier weer een update van de dj gear waar alles klaar is    


Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

(er kom nog links en rechts Led verlichting in)

Tips wat nog beter kan Tips wat ik mischien niet hat beter kunnen doen

----------


## DJefke

Ik mis een een scheidingsfilter in het AMP-rack.  
Persoonlijk vind ik de schroeven waarmee je alles in je meubel hebt vastgeschroefd niet echt netjes. Ik zou gaan voor echte rackschroeven en plastic ringen.

Waarvoor dienen die extra 3 XLR-aansluitingen op het meubel?  Microfoons?

----------


## DJ-Wesley

je bedoeld die andere 4? 

het hele rijdje:  power in uit  master1 extra cd speeler toploader en 1x mic 1x dmx

----------


## DJefke

Nee, ik bedoelde weldegelijk 3, aangezien ik de dmx al wel veronderstelde  :Wink: 

Toch nog 2 opmerkingen:
- Voor de mic moet je een vrouwtje ipv een mannetje gebruiken.
- Ik vind het nogal vreemd om de aansluitingen voor de toploader links te maken terwijl je ze rechts op het meubel plaatst.

----------


## DJ-Mike

FF een kleine tip: zet nooit je drankje (of ander vloeistof) op je DJ meubel/rek/tafel als er apparatuur in zit.

Klinkt logisch, maar als je ziet hoeveel het er wel doen, zoals onze jonge hier.
COLA :Wink: 

verder ziet het er netjes uit, alleen probeer je kabels een beetje overzichterlijk te houden!

----------


## dj-wojcik

:EEK!:  sorry maar uuh... op deze foto eh?....



Zie ik het daar goed... corrigeer me als ik het fout heb maar heb je daar je moeren boven op?:S :Confused:  ze zien der uit als de moeren die je in de rails hebt zitten waarna daar weer de schroeven met plastic ringtjes worden in gedraait.... of heb ik het mis?





> FF een kleine tip: zet nooit je drankje (of ander vloeistof) op je DJ meubel/rek/tafel als er apparatuur in zit.
> 
> Klinkt logisch, maar als je ziet hoeveel het er wel doen, zoals onze jonge hier.
> COLA
> 
> verder ziet het er netjes uit, alleen probeer je kabels een beetje overzichterlijk te houden!



daar heb je helemaal gelijk in. ook als er andere mensen je iets komen vragen. en dan met hun drankjes in hun had er over heen hangen. is mij al gebuurt. met carnaval. op een wagen. en dan zit je met je handen in het haren als er een pilsje over je mixer heen vliegt.... :Mad: 

afijn..... wees zuinig op je apparatuur en let op met vloeistoffen :Cool:

----------


## Stoney3K

> als het voor promotie dient vind ik het ook niet echt geweldig nee.
> 
> -zowiezo vind ik de muziek echt.... tsja



Kom op nou, kun je me één bruiloft verzinnen waarop je de standaard "Soul, Grease 'n' Meat Loaf" niet uit de koffer trekt. En vooral in combinatie met die lichtvloer vind ik het een goeie keus. Die "Jij Bent Zo" is niet mijn smaak maar misschien wel de smaak van zijn publiek. Is die vloer deel van jullie set of was die op de locatie aanwezig?





> -dat afbouw stukje zou ik nog een keer versnellen, de mensen op het forum vinden dit miss nog interessant , maar de klant echt niet.



Wat ik erger vond: Ben ik de enige die steil achterover ging van de 'truss'? Op het afbouwfilmpje zag je duidelijk dat die in het midden aan het doorknikken was, en gezien de buisdikte t.o.v. wat eraan hing vond ik het niet erg verbazend. Let hier wel op: als de boel instort ben je voor alle letsel aansprakelijk. Haal desnoods die scanner uit het midden weg en zet er voor de zekerheid een extra paaltje voor in de plaats. 

De baskasten en topkasten zou ik met een tussenpaaltje op elkaar stapelen. Dan kun je de speakerstatieven opzij zetten en heb je weer wat extra vloeroppervlak vrij. (Eventueel kun je de speakerstands van een spigot-adapter voorzien en onder de truss zetten)

Mag ik even uit nieuwsgierigheid vragen wat het precies voor truss is? Zo op het oog lijkt het me een Deco-truss met iets van 30mm buisdikte. Het kan overigens wel een stalen truss zijn, die zie je in de Deco nogal eens terug komen, die zijn over het algemeen wel wat steviger in kleinere afmetingen.

Edit @ foto hierboven: Zo te zien zijn er gewoon M6 kopbouten in de rails geschoven en daarna M6 moertjes op gedraaid. Niet de meest orthodoxe methode, maar creatief en het werkt!

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Edit @ foto hierboven: Zo te zien zijn er gewoon M6 kopbouten in de rails geschoven en daarna M6 moertjes op gedraaid. Niet de meest orthodoxe methode, maar creatief en het werkt!



Kan het zijn dat normaal de moertjes in de rails zitten. :Big Grin:  Zo heb je (voor al bij je licht paneel) geen uitstekende dingetjes aan de zijkant. kun je nergens aan blijven haken of iets openhalen. maar dat is mijn visie:P

----------


## lightzone

> Kom op nou, kun je me één bruiloft verzinnen waarop je de standaard "Soul, Grease 'n' Meat Loaf" niet uit de koffer trekt. En vooral in combinatie met die lichtvloer vind ik het een goeie keus. Die "Jij Bent Zo" is niet mijn smaak maar misschien wel de smaak van zijn publiek. Is die vloer deel van jullie set of was die op de locatie aanwezig?



ik had het over het laatste nummer... en die jij bent zo.

maargoed, ieder zijn smaak idd.

----------

